# Molly and what else?



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

I have one Molly and her 20 (about) fry, who will be given to friends, in my 20 gallon tank right now. I don't know what else to put with them. One fish I thought of was a Bolivian Ram. Good choice? So please let me know if youhave any ideas. Thanks!*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would stick with community fish (guppy, molly, platy, etc..). Just get males and you won't have to worry about them reproducing.


----------

